# NOS Vintage Deluxe Pedalite Pedal set w/ boxes and paperwork



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 29, 2022)

NOS accessory pedal set perfect for a deluxe machine, something with a tail light and headlight maybe, a fancy rat rod build of your dreams? 

Complete without issue, I do not believe these were ever mounted. 
Comes with paperwork, instructions, even paperwork to join the club, great pedals for your bike and even some nice bits for your show-off-shelf. 

If you haven't handled these before they are hefty and weighted so that the headlight and taillight lenses face front and back respectively when installed. 
They have the feel of a streamline pedal while being something quite different from what you'll see on any given ride. 

Shipping will be $15 CONUS 
DOND opening @ $50 to save us a bit of time - 
Thank you folks!


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 29, 2022)

Those are really cool Jesse.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 29, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Those are really cool Jesse.



thank you! If they don't sell I'll build a bike around them


----------



## Barry Havens (Oct 1, 2022)

I’m in at 50.00


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 27, 2022)

Barry Havens said:


> I’m in at 50.00



Apologies I missed this offer! 
Late on my part, very close but I've gotta call it ND- another bump will buy them.


----------

